# Mtc-6020 (new Stc-1000?)



## adryargument (14/11/12)

New device that looks like its made by the same company.
Has 4 switches, Compressor, Pump, Fan, Defrost

However its only rated to -50 / +50 degrees so would only be useful in a fermentation chamber / fridge.

Around $35 delivered.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Temperatur...=item43b58cc921


----------



## NickB (14/11/12)

Could work well in a kegorator setup with a flooded font - font floods when temp too low, and freezer runs at set temp to keep the beer cool...


Might be worth exploring!


----------



## mark0 (14/11/12)

3A output might be a bit small for a fridge compressor?


----------



## NickB (14/11/12)

Good point, didn't see that. Could be fixed by using an ssr thought I think


----------



## angus_grant (14/11/12)

It's a little unclear as to how the two temp sensors work with the 4 outputs.

Is one temp sensor what drives all the outputs and the other simply for reading temps?
Or can you assign certain outputs to a certain temp sensor? So one temp sensor is for beer temp and controls compressor output which you hook fridge up to via SSR. Other temp sensor is for font temp and controls fan output and you hook up font fan.

I've sent the seller a question asking for clarification.  Looks pretty cool though if you can assign temp sensor to different outputs


----------

